# Advice to convert a cig smoker



## klipdrifter (27/1/20)

Hi there ladies and gents

So as some as you might have seen on other threads, I am going to England in May and since I told my girlfriend that England is such a vape friendly place it has given me the edge to try and convert her to vaping.

Now, the one thing she immediately said when the topic came up was that "Vaping doesn't give the same effect as cigarettes."

This is where I need your help guys, I was never a cigarette smoker so I don't know how to replicate the "effect" she is talking about here at the top. What I think it might mean is one of three things:

1. My 3mg Nic is too low for a cigarette smoker
2. The clouds on my Dvarw is to much and the airflow as well
3. Something to do with the Tar in cigarettes

With the above in mind I think what I need help with from you guys is this:

1. Stronger Nic strength (She smokes B&H which has 6mg tar and 0.6mg nic.) so not sure what Nic strength would be sufficient?
2. Getting an MTL RTA like the Taifun GTR which should replicate the tight draw of smoking an cigarette and reduce the clouds and airflow drastically. What do you guys think?
3. I don't know about tar and should I worry about it?

I am tagging a few people I have had the pleasure of dealing on this forum to hopefully start the conversation going.

Thanks for everyone's time to help me out here.

@Rob Fisher @CaliGuy @Larry @JoeM @Jp1905 @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (27/1/20)

Tagging you in my thread created. I'm proof that it can be done, today is day 4 going strong

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/20)

First and foremost your girlfriend really must WANT to give up smoking. If she doesn't then the project is doomed for failure... 

If she wants to stop then a Taifun GTR with high nic is a good option if you are going to do the maintenance. If she is going to handle things herself then any of these tight draw pod systems will suffice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## StompieZA (27/1/20)

My personal advise would be to get a Pod/mod device such as the Voopooo VINCI, Geekvape BOOST, Smok RPM80 and use a freebase MTL 12mg juice to start with and work down to a 9mg juice. She should not have any nic cravings, will get a slight throat hit and there are lots of different flavors including menthol, tobacco ect.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter (27/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> First and foremost your girlfriend really must WANT to give up smoking. If she doesn't then the project is doomed for failure...
> 
> If she wants to stop then a Taifun GTR with high nic is a good option if you are going to do the maintenance. If she is going to handle things herself then any of these tight draw pod systems will suffice.


Yes @Rob Fisher I also believe she has to want to give it up, but I am hoping that if she starts the vaping she might actually like it if conditions allow it.

My hardest thing which I can now finally get right is to at least get her to give vaping a go, I know it might not get the result I want but I would sleep better knowing she tried it and it wasn't for her.

That is why I am trying to use gear I already own, don't want to invest in it and she doesn't like it at the end of the day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## klipdrifter (27/1/20)

StompieZA said:


> My personal advise would be to get a Pod/mod device such as the Voopooo VINCI, Geekvape BOOST, Smok RPM80 and use a freebase MTL 12mg juice to start with and work down to a 9mg juice. She should not have any nic cravings, will get a slight throat hit and there are lots of different flavors including menthol, tobacco ect.


Thanks @StompieZA , I am realizing this the more I read about converting a smoker. Seems PODs are the way to go. Will maybe look for a cheap starter kit and see if it helps her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (27/1/20)

klipdrifter said:


> Thanks @StompieZA , I am realizing this the more I read about converting a smoker. Seems PODs are the way to go. Will maybe look for a cheap starter kit and see if it helps her.



The Geekvape boost has to be the pod with the best adjustable airflow if tight draw is what you are after. The airflow can be wide open which will give you a restricted DL draw but if closed to about 10% open, you will have a super tight cigarette like draw which she might enjoy or feel its the same and that alone might help convert her. You can even try the Vladdin RE, it has refillable pods and also has a very tight draw and reasonably good flavor and its cheap.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)

klipdrifter said:


> Hi there ladies and gents
> 
> So as some as you might have seen on other threads, I am going to England in May and since I told my girlfriend that England is such a vape friendly place it has given me the edge to try and convert her to vaping.
> 
> ...


Hi @klipdrifter. My best and most trusted way of helping someone quit is to tell them about the Twisp Cue and Twisp Tobacco and a good MTL pod or tank.
But i am going to leave ot to @MrDeedz this time. Hope you get her to convert and good luck to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)

StompieZA said:


> The Geekvape boost has to be the pod with the best adjustable airflow if tight draw is what you are after. The airflow can be wide open which will give you a restricted DL draw but if closed to about 10% open, you will have a super tight cigarette like draw which she might enjoy or feel its the same and that alone might help convert her. You can even try the Vladdin RE, it has refillable pods and also has a very tight draw and reasonably good flavor and its cheap.


The Vladdin RE is also a good option and the pods lasts ages.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Larry (27/1/20)

@klipdrifter The device that got me off the stinkies back in 2013 was the Twisp Clearo 







The 18mg liquid at the time was too strong a hit for me so I mixed the 18 with a 0 nic juice. Vanilla and mint were the 2 twisp flavours that pulled me through. I would highly recommend getting 2 small devices that are not a mission to carry around. While the one is charging you can use the other. My biggest fear at the time was my batteries dying or not having enough juice. Goodluck to you and your girlfriend on this journey and your travels!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## klipdrifter (27/1/20)

Larry said:


> @klipdrifter The device that got me off the stinkies back in 2013 was the Twisp Clearo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @Larry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (27/1/20)

Hi @klipdrifter

Get her a Vinci X.

The 1.2ohm coils and two batteries and she can use 12mg mtl juice,I recently got two smokers over with two Nords and Havana Nights,some smokers dont like the sweet stuff immediately.

Best of luck bud!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## klipdrifter (27/1/20)

Jp1905 said:


> Hi @klipdrifter
> 
> Get her a Vinci X.
> 
> ...


Thanks man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoeM (27/1/20)

Hey Bud,

I think that the feedback given above is spot on from the guys. I started on CUE the day I quit, so going for MTL pod system on HIGH NIC then titrate down over time is the trick...well that's what worked for me..two years now and not even a puff of the stinkies...
initially was tough, first two weeks...what helped me is even after puffing on the CUE and still not satisfying the craving, I would drink water...
now I am down to 1mg DL and 3mg MTL strength and I am loving it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/1/20)

The "effect" part is easy


vs

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CaliGuy (27/1/20)

Get your missus a Twisp Cue Pod, they are cheap and for women smokers this is the best and most cost effective option.

My wife was exactly the same, doesn’t want clouds and must taste and draw like a cigarette. @CJB85 gave me a Twisp Cue that I passes on to my wife and she hasn’t looked back, she didn’t like the look, feel or taste of any of my MTL setups.

I also recently bought my nephew a Twisp Cue, he took to it from day one and has now been cigarette free for 8 days so the Twisp does work as advertised.

Added bonus a 2ml R45 pod last my wife around 10 to 12 days. Twisp is available in the UK should you need replacement pods.

Another great option is the Uwell Caliburn Pod, here you have the option of a refillable pod that supports MTL and Nic Salts eLiquids. I would still recommend you get the Twisp Tobacco #1 juice as the flavour is the closest match to a real cigarette. From there she can always upgrade to other flavored eLiquid. But the secret is to have a eLiquid the tastes as close to the real thing and here Twisp has hit the nail on the head with their Tobacco #1 juice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/1/20)

Vaping is more addictive and satisfying than cigarettes.

My way of quitting was:

1. Smoke cigarettes and vape for the first month.
2. Use 6mg nic with a wattage range of around 50w-80w direct lung for the first 3 months.
3. After the first month vape only.
4. After 3 months, start using 3mg nic.

There is no harm in having a social cigarette every now and then, I have probably had around 10 since 2016 and they are not nearly as satisfying as vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## klipdrifter (27/1/20)

CaliGuy said:


> Get your missus a Twisp Cue Pod, they are cheap and for women smokers this is the best and most cost effective option.
> 
> My wife was exactly the same, doesn’t want clouds and must taste and draw like a cigarette. @CJB85 gave me a Twisp Cue that I passes on to my wife and she hasn’t looked back, she didn’t like the look, feel or taste of any of my MTL setups.
> 
> ...


Thanks @CaliGuy your feedback is helpful as always

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/1/20)

Hi @klipdrifter , I will second @CaliGuy ’s suggestion on the Twisp Cue
It’s a great device, has a tight draw and easy to use
The only thing is you have to see which Cue pod flavour she will like
There aren’t too many, hopefully she likes one or two of them
I would also suggest getting her a second one in a different colour to have two going at the same time or one as a backup when the other battery is flat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (27/1/20)

Larry said:


> @klipdrifter The device that got me off the stinkies back in 2013 was the Twisp Clearo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snap @Larry !
Except I was a Rebel and Polar Mint fan. The combination of those two flavours, mixed up together was a major win

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)

CaliGuy said:


> Get your missus a Twisp Cue Pod, they are cheap and for women smokers this is the best and most cost effective option.
> 
> My wife was exactly the same, doesn’t want clouds and must taste and draw like a cigarette. @CJB85 gave me a Twisp Cue that I passes on to my wife and she hasn’t looked back, she didn’t like the look, feel or taste of any of my MTL setups.
> 
> ...


Plus one on Twisp tobacco#1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)

Silver said:


> Hi @klipdrifter , I will second @CaliGuy ’s suggestion on the Twisp Cue
> It’s a great device, has a tight draw and easy to use
> The only thing is you have to see which Cue pod flavour she will like
> There aren’t too many, hopefully she likes one or two of them
> I would also suggest getting her a second one in a different colour to have two going at the same time or one as a backup when the other battery is flat


Thats what worked for me @Silver i had two Twisp Cue's.one was mine and the other I permanently borrowed from the Mrs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)

CaliGuy said:


> Get your missus a Twisp Cue Pod, they are cheap and for women smokers this is the best and most cost effective option.
> 
> My wife was exactly the same, doesn’t want clouds and must taste and draw like a cigarette. @CJB85 gave me a Twisp Cue that I passes on to my wife and she hasn’t looked back, she didn’t like the look, feel or taste of any of my MTL setups.
> 
> ...



Bro i paid R65 a pod last week. Where did you get those pods for R45


----------



## Silver (27/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Plus one on Twisp tobacco#1



I hear you @Resistance
Personally I wasn’t mad about Tobacco #1, even from the early days with the normal Clearo.
It’s not bad, but not my favourite
In the Twisp Cue Pod flavour range my best is the Mango Ice.
I would love a Rebel Ice but I don’t think they released that. Not sure though.

The thing that’s important if you want to give up the stinkies is you need to find a flavour that you absolutely love. And it’s so personal. What someone loves, others may find average. So one needs to try them all. Holding thumbs for @klipdrifter’s girlfriend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)

Silver said:


> I hear you @Resistance
> Personally I wasn’t mad about Tobacco #1, even from the early days with the normal Clearo.
> It’s not bad, but not my favourite
> In the Twisp Cue Pod flavour range my best is the Mango Ice.
> ...






May two faves. Rebel is good for ocasional vaping.bit one thing about twisp whether or not it high nic or low nic it subsides the cravings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/1/20)

CaliGuy said:


> Get your missus a Twisp Cue Pod, they are cheap and for women smokers this is the best and most cost effective option.
> 
> My wife was exactly the same, doesn’t want clouds and must taste and draw like a cigarette. @CJB85 gave me a Twisp Cue that I passes on to my wife and she hasn’t looked back, she didn’t like the look, feel or taste of any of my MTL setups.
> 
> ...



Vouch for the Twisp Cue as a simple no-nonsense solution. Although it might not always stay as a permanent solution, it certainly has a high success rate for 1st timers. I have converted numerous smokers with the aid of the Cue. I normally have 2 - one that I use as a stealth vaping device occasionally and one on standby to give away when I bump into a smoker that is committed to giving up smoking (the last one a few days ago). I'm moving over to the Cliq now (also from Twisp) for the same purpose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/1/20)

And you sir are a winner.
I didn't take to the Cliq pod at first. The tobacco taste is slightly different in the salts version but I can vouch that its really good once you get used to salts taste and the flavour becomes better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (28/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Bro i paid R65 a pod last week. Where did you get those pods for R45


Cue Pods are R45 at Twisp stands in malls mate. In Jozi that is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MrDeedz (28/1/20)

Silver said:


> Snap @Larry !
> Except I was a Rebel and Polar Mint fan. The combination of those two flavours, mixed up together was a major win


Haha my combo back in the day was Half Tank Tobacco 1 & Half Tank Blueberry, the Clearo days

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (29/1/20)

As @CaliGuy mentioned I used to own the Cue that now resides in his home.
If I may offer my 2c in this conversation (as someone who smoked for nearly 20 years and is coming up op 1 year stinky free), is that you need to take a very good look at both a device AND a liquid that works for you.
The cue was my go to when I was still on "want to smoke less", but I found the cue pods' flavour degraded very quickly (granted, I was a heavy smoker and am a heavy vaper). The scales eventually tipped for me when I got a little Pico and (initially) a Berserker MTL, so for me, the right device nailed it.

In my wife's case, she was a reluctant convert and smoked up until around Vapecon last year. She would vape some on my devices, but it never REALLY caught her. Then she tasted one particular juice at Vapecon and hasn't looked back, she now has a Gen, a Billet and has a Swag 2 on the way. She buys the particular liquid in bulk (600ml a shot) and doesn't look at other juices anymore. So in her case it was the juice that did the trick...

Long story short, go try all the Cliq and Cue products and see if any of the flavours really work for you, otherwise the device will be pointless.
If I recall, @CaliGuy's wife liked the "cigarette-like" way that the cue functioned and felt in her hands/mouth.
That being said, if you can get her a small setup with a really good MTL RTA, you can take care of the build part for her (I am responsible for everything apart from liquid fills on my wife's devices, lol) and I think she will get a much more satisfying vape from it. 
As for the Nicotine, I was dead set on reducing the Nic content in my vapes to as low as possible and eventually to 0, but came to the conclusion that I still vape as much with or without the Nic, but the juice often dictates the Nic requirement (bear with me). I never get fidgety, agitated etc as is common with Nic withdrawal, my habit addiction is much more on the side of keeping my hands busy and I like the "inhale and watch the vapor" part of it, so I don't NEED high nic. However, I vape tobaccos at 12mg because the juice is just "better" at a high nic level, there is (this was advice from @CaliGuy and @GSM500 and they we spot on) a certain bitterness and a sting to high nic tobaccos that compliment the juice. In cigarettes, that sting and bitterness comes from (I assume) the fact that the smoke is hot and filled with tiny particles etc, but smokers get somewhat addicted to that throat hit too. I guess that is part of why she says vaping doesn't do the same for her.

So after a lot of waffling, don't try to make her commit to anything from the get go. Let her try as many things as possible, but ask her to pay attention to the details that make each device/style/juice good, bad or just meh. You will soon get a picture of what she is missing from the experience.
PARTING SHOT... you could seriously consider getting her an IQOS as a less harmful transition device while she is searching for a vape that works for her.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter (29/1/20)

CJB85 said:


> As @CaliGuy mentioned I used to own the Cue that now resides in his home.
> If I may offer my 2c in this conversation (as someone who smoked for nearly 20 years and is coming up op 1 year stinky free), is that you need to take a very good look at both a device AND a liquid that works for you.
> The cue was my go to when I was still on "want to smoke less", but I found the cue pods' flavour degraded very quickly (granted, I was a heavy smoker and am a heavy vaper). The scales eventually tipped for me when I got a little Pico and (initially) a Berserker MTL, so for me, the right device nailed it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed post. Will definitely use it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/1/20)

CJB85 said:


> As @CaliGuy mentioned I used to own the Cue that now resides in his home.
> If I may offer my 2c in this conversation (as someone who smoked for nearly 20 years and is coming up op 1 year stinky free), is that you need to take a very good look at both a device AND a liquid that works for you.
> The cue was my go to when I was still on "want to smoke less", but I found the cue pods' flavour degraded very quickly (granted, I was a heavy smoker and am a heavy vaper). The scales eventually tipped for me when I got a little Pico and (initially) a Berserker MTL, so for me, the right device nailed it.
> 
> ...


Dead curious as to the juice that did it for your wife @CJB85?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CaliGuy (30/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Bro i paid R65 a pod last week. Where did you get those pods for R45



The new price on the pods is R45, I always buy them at the Engen Garages and my local Pick n Pay sells them for R50. There are still some stores that sell it for a much higher price.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (30/1/20)

CaliGuy said:


> The new price on the pods is R45, I always buy them at the Engen Garages and my local Pick n Pay sells them for R50. There are still some stores that sell it for a much higher price.


Vape shops would put a markup on these yeah. So almost a week still going good, The stinkies cravings and desire is subsiding most def! I seen on another thread somebodies wife makes 1 pod last 10 to 12 days wow, i already finished 4 pods in 6 days . So yep not that cost effective but will keep pushing on with the 2 Cues for another 2 weeks before i gradually start switching between the RDA & Artery Pal as well. That Mango Ice was soo good I didnt even notice I finished that Pod in 1 day LOL. Need to re-stock again just now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/1/20)

MrDeedz said:


> Vape shops would put a markup on these yeah. So almost a week still going good, The stinkies cravings and desire is subsiding most def! I seen on another thread somebodies wife makes 1 pod last 10 to 12 days wow, i already finished 4 pods in 6 days . So yep not that cost effective but will keep pushing on with the 2 Cues for another 2 weeks before i gradually start switching between the RDA & Artery Pal as well. That Mango Ice was soo good I didnt even notice I finished that Pod in 1 day LOL. Need to re-stock again just now.



If a pod lasts you 2 days its still cheaper than the "High End Stinkies" that retail for R30-R40 Bucks at most retailers and garages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (30/1/20)

CaliGuy said:


> The new price on the pods is R45, I always buy them at the Engen Garages and my local Pick n Pay sells them for R50. There are still some stores that sell it for a much higher price.



I payed R65 at my local PnP. It was R50 but the price changed over a weekend.
As with the 20 bottles. Jumped from R190 to R210

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/1/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If a pod lasts you 2 days its still cheaper than the "High End Stinkies" that retail for R30-R40 Bucks at most retailers and garages.


True. Camel retail for anything from R45-R60 as with Mills , Consulate and some other popular brands. I think that's why the Cue pods price increased at PnP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (31/1/20)

Andre said:


> Dead curious as to the juice that did it for your wife @CJB85?


@Andre without doing any undue promotion for a local supplier, the juice was Black Sparkle Ice from Thrifty Clouds.
She went through the stuff so quickly that she bought 600ml of it in late November... that is virtually gone and she is planning to stock up again ASAP.

It is a pretty close match to those Sparkles hard candies, of which she is also a big fan. I'm not particularly fond of it, I find it a tad too sweet, but it is a good juice. I got a sample of their Turk Ice Cream and that was pretty damn awesome.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------

